# [ungeloest, aber ausdiskutiert] Chat mit spamfilter?

## uhai

Meine Kinder wollen jetzt auch ins Internet. Natuerlich chatten, womit ich mich bisher kaum beschaeftigt habe. Ueber jugendschutz.net habe ich mich erst mal informiert und bin entsetzt (!),was da teilweise abzugehen scheint.

Gibt es ein Chat-Programm wie kopete, das eine spamfilter wie spamassassin oder bogofilter nutzt? Oder gibt es andere Loesungen?

Eigentlich sollte es doch moeglich sein, Kinder im Internet vor Kriminellen zu schuetzen.

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Apr 05, 2008 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Aufklären was für böse Buben in I-Net rumschwirren können und ihnen sagen das sie ihrer Sicherheit willen nicht alles im I-Net freigeben sollen, möglichst garnichts.

Oder kurz:

Brain 1.0 + Elterliche Aufklärung 1.1

KAnn von allem benutzt werden was überhaupt so vor sich geht.

Edith:

Denn über kurz oder lang finden die Jungs und Mädels heraus wie so ein "Spamfilter" zu umgehen ist, genauso wie eventuelle "Jugendschutzprogramme".

Deshalb ihnen sagen was los ist, und sie warnen ist immernoch die beste Lösung, diese Jugendschutzprogs schützen nur aber zeigen nicht, warum das böse ist.

Und da setzt die Aufklärung an.

----------

## uhai

ok, soweit bin ich schon:

```
emerge brain parents_know_better
```

Aber meine kids sind aehnlich experientierfreudig wie ich...

Daten werden keine weitergegeben.

Gibt es nicht die Moeglichkeit auf dem eigenen Rechner die Chatnachrichten durch einen Spamfilter zu jagen?

uhai

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

definiere doch einmal 'chatten'.

Es gibt verschiedene Protokolle und die 'verteilenden Server' müssen schon die Filter eingebaut haben. Bei Jabber taucht manchmal das Problem auf, daß Spammer die ID@jabber.server als Emailadresse interpretieren.

Wenn du aber, was mehr als verständlich ist, deine Kinder vor 'Fake Identities' irgendwelcher Pädophiler schützen willst geht das wohl leichter damit, daß du deine Kinder über ihr und anderer Leute Verhalten im Netz und im Chat aufklärst.

Über den Einbau bzw das Programmieren irgendwelcher Plugins(die irgend etwas filtern) für jedes verwendete Protokoll jedes verwendeten Chat-Client wirst du alt & grau.

Bei Psi z.B. kann ich die Konfigurationsdatei als readonly unzugänglich machen und somit dort nur von root gespeicherte Zugangsdaten zu MUC(Multi User Chat) und persönlichen Kontakten ermöglichen. Das schützt aber nicht vor Menschen die im MUC Mist verbreiten. Bei 1:1 Chats ist dagegen diese Gefahr ungleich geringer. Allerdings glaube ich kaum, daß deine Sprösslinge Papas Kontrolle in diesem Bereich sonderlich mögen werden...

MfG  Jens

----------

## uhai

 :Very Happy:  Meine Aelteste (11) hat schon nach Administrator-Rechten gefragt.

Ich war der Meinung, man koennte die eingehenden Nachrichten wie im Mailprogramm einfach durch spamassassin oder bogofilter leiten beim Einsatz von kopete oder pidgin oder so.

Kann man den Chatverlauf protokollieren? Evtl. mit der IP-Adresse des Chat-Partners?

uhai

----------

## jkoerner

Bei Jabber wird der Transport per xml getätigt und man kann protokollieren. Einen xml-Stream filtern dürfte die Performance drastisch senken.

Wie das bei den anderen Protokollen aussieht weiss ich nicht, ich benutze nur Jabber.

----------

## uhai

fuer Kinder gibt es spezielle Chat-Angebote, die werde ich mir auch mal ansehen.

uhai

----------

## schotter

Für net-im/pidgin gibt es das Paket x11-plugins/purple-plugin_pack das über ein USE-Flag talkfilters eben einen Gesprächsfilter installiert. Ich habe ihn mir noch nicht angesehen, aber auf dem ersten Blick dürfte da auch ein "böse Wörter"-Filter dabei sein. Allerdings nur für englische Wörter. Vllt gibt's ja irgendwo eine deutsche "böse Wörter"-Liste, die man damit nutzen kann.

----------

## think4urs11

technische Lösung für ein soziales Problem... wird wenn überhaupt nur sehr begrenzt funktionieren.

Bestenfalls fördert es die Kreativität der Kurzbeiner im Hinblick auf 'wie umgeh ich das'.

Klar kann z.B. pidgin mitprotokollieren aber auch für die eigenen Kinder gilt z.B. der Datenschutz - d.h. das wird problematisch.

Gerade bei Kindern sollten

a) Aufklärung

b) gemeinsames Nutzen ('Medienkompetenz beibringen')

c) schrittweises Heranführen zum selbstbewußten und verständigen Umgang

das erste Mittel der Wahl sein. Genauso wie die Glotze ist ein PC _kein_ Erziehungsberechtigter.

----------

## Hilefoks

Auch nicht vergessen sollte man das es eine unüberschaubare Anzahl an Webchats, webbasierten IRC Clients und webbasierten Messengern (Jabber, ICQ, etc.) gibt. Diese zu kontrollieren oder durch Software zu reglementieren ist nahezu unmöglich, zumindest solange sich die Kids im Web überhaupt bewegen dürfen. Mit allzu starken Einschränkungen erreicht man im Zweifelfall aber nur das Gegenteil.

Filtern halte ich, speziell wenn die Kids wissen "warum", für unproblematisch - allerdings im Zweifel für technisch unmöglich. Protokollieren können viele Clients natürlich auch - so z.B. Kopete (Jabber, ICQ, etc. pp.) oder Konversation (IRC). Maschinell oder gar persönlich auswerden sollte man diese Daten aber nicht, schließlich haben auch 11 jährige eine Privatsphäre.

Daher kann ich Think4UrS11 nur beipflichten: *Think4UrS11  wrote:*   

> a) Aufklärung 
> 
> b) gemeinsames Nutzen ('Medienkompetenz beibringen') 
> 
> c) schrittweises Heranführen zum selbstbewußten und verständigen Umgang

 

----------

## uhai

Grundsaetzlich finde ich den "sozialen Dreisatz" 

a) Aufklärung

b) gemeinsames Nutzen ('Medienkompetenz beibringen')

c) schrittweises Heranführen zum selbstbewußten und verständigen Umgang auch richtig.

Als Vollerwerbstaetiger sind meine Moeglichkeiten da aber zeitlich eher auf die (spaeten) Abendstunden beschraenkt. So erklaert sich auch mein unregelmaessiges Auftauchen im Forum und die fehlenden Umlaute.

Meine Frage hat sich auf kopete & Co bezogen, die Webdienste werden von meinen Kindern (5-11 Jahre) nicht genutzt. Mir geht es auch nicht um die Kontrolle des gesendeten Inhalts, sondern um die Poebeleien und Belaestigungen, denen Kinder in Chat-Rooms ausgesetzt sein koennen. (Wo kommen nur die haesslichen Erwachsenen her, wenn die Kinder doch so suess sind?)

uhai

----------

## think4urs11

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Als Vollerwerbstaetiger sind meine Moeglichkeiten da aber zeitlich eher auf die (spaeten) Abendstunden beschraenkt. So erklaert sich auch mein unregelmaessiges Auftauchen im Forum und die fehlenden Umlaute.

 

Das mußt du mir als ebenfalls voll Erwerbstätigen jetzt aber mal erklären wo da der Zusammenhang ist, speziell den Teil mit den Umlauten  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Für die Umlaute:

Irgendwo rechter Mausklick und auf Codierung ---> UTF-8 bzw. auf Automatisch klicken, müsste reichen.

----------

## schotter

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wo kommen nur die haesslichen Erwachsenen her, wenn die Kinder doch so suess sind?

 Ich würde dafür meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Medien das Thema künstlich hochspielen. Auf heise oder so gab's vor Wochen auch mal was dazu. Da wurde glaub ich eine Studie zitiert, die so ziemlich das Gegenteil belegt. Aber das finde ich auf heise jetzt nicht mehr  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *uhai wrote:*   

> sondern um die Poebeleien und Belaestigungen, denen Kinder in Chat-Rooms ausgesetzt sein koennen.

 

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an das Geblubber unserer Politiker: Wir müssen $fuerVolkNegatives machen, weil wir sonst eventuell vielleicht irgendwann einmal $irgendetwasVermeindlichSchlimmes ausgesetzt sein könn(t)en. Besonders beliebt in der Sicherheitspolitik. Nimm das jetzt bitte nicht zu persönlich!  :Wink: 

Ich frage mich aber, wie du dir das vorstellst. Glaubst du echt, mit z.B. einem Wortlisten-Filter in $messenger ist es getan? Was denn, wenn das auffällt und deine Kinder auf einen anderen (Web-)Client ausweichen, z.B. meebo.com,  bzw. sie vom möglichen Täter darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, weil er merkt, dass irgendwo etwas geblockt wird. Willst du derartige Web-Clients alle aussperren? Oder anstatt eines bösen Wortes wird halt eines von unzähligen Synonymen verwendet. Willst du das alles kontrollieren und pflegen? Und woher willst du wissen, ob das alles klappt, was du umsetzt? Kennst du alle Begriffe, kennst du den Slang der heutigen Jugend? Willst du auch alle Webchats aussperren, die keine Filter einsetzen und Kontrolle bieten? Gerade bei Kindern ist z.B. Knuddels sehr beliebt. Was ist damit? Willst du diesen Aufwand wirklich betreiben anstatt deinen Kindern einzutrichtern, sie sollen nicht mit Leuten chatten, die sie nicht kennen, die bestimmte persönlich/intime Fragen stellen, etc.? Und natürlich, dass sie dir davon berichten, wenn ihnen etwas nicht geheuer ist und du dann einfach mal ein Auge darauf hast.

An solchen Vorhaben sind schon ganze Regierungen gescheitert (siehe z.B. Australien) und haben Millionen dafür verschwendet. Soziale Kompetenz ist gefragt, nicht technische Kontrolle. Oder anders: Nicht für jedes soziale Problem gibt es auch eine technische Lösung.

Btw: Die Zeit die du hier (für dieses Thema) verplämperst und dafür aufwendest um diese Sicherheitsvorkehrungen einzurichten, zu testen und zu warten, hättest du alternativ schon mal nutzen können, um die von Think4UrS11 aufgelisteten Punkte umzusetzen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ich weiß, daß das für viele Eltern ein heikles Thema ist, aber ich würde mich dem gros der Posts hier anschließen. Mediankompetenz, Sozialkompetenz und eine gute Beziehung zwischen Kind und Eltern dürften den besten Schutz darstellen, besser als jede (meist eher unpraktikable) technische Lösung.

Man packt ja auch keine 10m Mauer ums Haus und lässt die Kleinen nur im Vorgarten spielen, früher oder später müssen sie lernen mit der Welt umzugehen, und so wie sie halt lernen nicht mit fremden zu Reden/mitzugehen, ist das in dem Fall wohl ganz ähnlich. Natürlich sind die Zwerge auch neugierig, manchmal auch verdammt dämlich, aber einsperren ist ja nun auch keine Lösung.

Protokollieren kann im übrigen eigentlich jeder Client, einige haben auch 'böse Wörter' Liste, wirklich effektiv ist das nicht. Aufzeichnungen durchlesen solltest Du auch tunlichst unterlassen, aus den schon genannten Gründen.

Wie schon andere geschrieben haben, erklären, heranführen, Verstand schulen ... Wenn das Verhältnis gut ist, dann werden sie auch sagen, wenn Ihnen etwas komisch vorkommt, oder sie beleidigt wurden etc. und dann kannst Du eben mit Ihnen zusammen die Logs anschauen, um mit Ihnen darüber zu sprechen etc. - Das setzt natürlich ein gesundes Vertrauensverhältnis voraus.

Verbieten funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach nicht (nichtmal bei ausgewachsenen *g*) such den Dialog und lass Dir auch von Ihren Entdeckungen erzählen, noch sind sie ja in einem Alter, wo sie vielelicht das eine oder andere stolz erzählen (Eben auch nicht 100% alles erklären, außer bei den Gefahren natürlich). Kinder erzählen doch eigentlich ganz gerne von Ihren 'Entdeckungsreisen' und 'Errungenschaften', auch wenns manchmal schwer ist, immer ein offenes Ohr haben. Damit dürfte man unterm Strich am besten fahren (IMHO).

NAchtrag: Bei 5-11 würde ich mir aber eventuell Gedanken machen, ob für die jüngeren wirklich schon der Bedarf da ist, bzw. es sinnvoll ist sie mit dem 'Internet' spielen zu lassen, ich weiß, heute ist das ja fast ein 'muß', aber ich erlebe regelmässig 'Jungvolk', das ohne 'Internet' beinahe 'durchdreht', das macht mich verdammt nachdenklich ...

----------

## uhai

@Max Steel:

"irgendwo" ist mein 

Problem, ich finde die Codierungseinstellung in xfce4 nicht...

@Thin4UrS11:

Mit "Vollerwerbstaetiger" meine ich, dass ich von ca. 7:15 Uhr bis etwa 20:00 Uhr nicht daheim bin. Gegen 20:30 Uhr haben wir unsere Kinder im Bett....

Fuer "mediales Kompetenztraining" bleibt da leider nicht allszuviel Zeit. Der zustand wird sich noch verschlimmern, da wir diese Woche einen Kollegen durch einen toedlichen Verkehrsunfall verloren haben. Die Vertretung kommt also auch noch dazu...

@Schotter:

Chat war noch nie mein Ding, ausser am Anfang mit Suse @ber Linuxpaten/ICQ/kopete. Ueber die Schule meiner Grossen haben wir Broschueren von irgendeinem Ministerium bekommen. Dort sind Beispiele enthalten, mit was Kinder in Chats konfrontiert werden koennen. Ich arbeite im Bausektor, bin also nicht extrem empfindsam. Ob das die Spietze des Eisbergs oder der uebliche Umgang ist, weiss ich nicht.

@alle:

Im Moment lernt meine Grosse (6. Klasse) den Umgang mit PC und Internet. Fuer die beiden Kleineren ist ein alter Pentium MMX mit einer Juxlala-Live-CD da. Dort kann gemalt und gespielt werden. Wenn sie lesen koennen, wird es ein einfahces Gentoo geben...

Ueber Datenschutz und Sicherheit, Chat Web, Google etc wird geredet, erklaert und gezeigt was wo und wie - im Rahmen meiner beschiedenen zeitlichen Moeglichkeiten.

Da der Chat eine Moeglichkeit zum Austausch mit Mitschuelern ausserhalb der Schulzeit sein kann, dachte ich (mit meinem Minimalkenntnissen zu Chats) das es Spamfilter als  technische Unterstuetzung geben koennte. Das das komplizierter ist, habe ich jetzt verstanden.

Falls der Eindruck entstanden sein sollte, ich moechte mich miener "vaeterlichen Pflichten" durch Software entziehen, weise ich daraufhin, dass ich ohne die Spiel- und Kuschelzeiten mit meinen dreien sicher meinen beruflichen Alltag nicht verkraften wuerde.

uhai

----------

## think4urs11

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Da der Chat eine Moeglichkeit zum Austausch mit Mitschuelern ausserhalb der Schulzeit sein kann, dachte ich (mit meinem Minimalkenntnissen zu Chats) das es Spamfilter als  technische Unterstuetzung geben koennte. Das das komplizierter ist, habe ich jetzt verstanden.

 

Leider gibt es keine wirklich effektiven. Mindestens einer der Kollegen im Schulhof weiß wie man XYZ umgehen kann und dann hast du verloren.

Das einzige das funktioniert währen whitelists und auch die nur wenn man sehr restriktiv ist - was aber dem Erlebnis Internet quasi den Gar ausmacht.

Im Endeffekt kannst du nur darauf vertrauen das deine Kinder ihren Eltern vertrauen und über _alles_ mit ihnen reden auch wenn es vielleicht noch so peinlich oder eklig sein mag was da im Internet mit ihnen passiert.

Durchschnittliche Intelligenz, ein gewisses Mindestalter und Vertrauen vorausgesetzt kann man - sofern den Kids vorher wirklich gut erklärt worden ist was so abgeht und wie es funktioniert, was sie (nicht) dürfen (z.B. Adresse rausgeben etc.) usw. - das Risiko schon mal eingehen für überschaubare Zeiträume/Tag.

Internetbenutzung ist letztlich auch nicht viel gefährlicher als Straßenverkehr oder auf dem Bolzplatz - auch da sind die Kids i.d.R. alleine.

Wichtig ist das man die Belange seiner Kinder ernst nimmt, dann werden die auch mit einem reden. Das das (sehr) viel Zeit kostet ist klar aber das Kinder Geld und Zeit Kosten ist sowieso eine Binsenweisheit  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

... ohne jetzt ales gelesen zu haben:

Der Jabber Server Openfire hat ein Filterplugin, dann noch Transports dazu und schon kann man mit "allen" chatten. Näheres weiss ich aber nicht.

----------

## uhai

Ich denke, die soziale/menschliche Seite mit meinen Kindern habe ich besser im Griff als mein Gentoo....

Danke an alle fuer die vielen Beitraege, ich mache mich dann mal auf, die Kinder-Chats zu beobachten und meinen Kindern das grosse, weite Web zu zeigen.  :Smile: )

uhai

----------

## DarKRaveR

Also, um nochmal auf die Technik zu kommen - Sofern es nur darum geht mit Schulkollegen zu chatten, wäre natürlich eine whitelist machbar, sprich, nur mit root rechten (oder erweiterten rechten) darf die Contactlist verändert werden, nachrichten von nicht gelisteten Kontakten werden weggeworfen. Bleibt aber immernoch die Frage, ob das 'machbar' ist. Out-of-the-box unterstützt es kein IM der mir bekannt ist, ein passendes Plugin wäre vielleicht machbar.

Trotzdem bleibt die Frage nach dem Aufwand und auch das lässt sich mitunter umgehen   :Question:  .

Ich sehe leider keine praktikable Lösung für das Problem.

----------

## momonster

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke an alle fuer die vielen Beitraege, ich mache mich dann mal auf, die Kinder-Chats zu beobachten und meinen Kindern das grosse, weite Web zu zeigen. ) 
> 
> uhai

 

Mein Kind mag das hier: http://www.panfu.de/

Der Chat ist moderiert und wird gefiltert. Außerdem kann man noch Minispiele spielen.

Und das Goldpaket muß man nicht nehmen ...

----------

## uhai

@DarKRaveR:

Das wuerde (zumindest Anfangs) sicher reichen. Wenn ich meinen Kindern fuer die Beschraenkungen eine Begruendung liefere, werden sie das akzeptieren.

@momonster:

Danke fuer den Tip. Das sehe ich mir an.

Aus den Broschueren "Ein Netz fuer Kinder - Entdecke dein Internet" und "Ein Netz fuer Kinder - Surfen ohne Risiko" habe ich folgende Chatrooms mit Kindereignung:

www.seitenstark.de

www.cyberzwerge.de

www.lizzynet.de

www.kindercampus.de

Chats sind hier auch integriert:

www.tivi.de

www.kindernetz.de

www.toggo.de

Fuer Email:

www.grundschulpost.de

www.mail4kidz.de

und Blogs:

www.zommblox.at

OT: Scheint, als wuerde das Web mit uns langsam erwachsen - solche Themen waren als ich im Web anfing, kein Thema...   :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## DarKRaveR

Was anderes, was mri grade einfiel, auch wenn man da in normalen Schulen vermutlich gegen Wände rennt:

Es gibt komplette Webplatformen, mit interner mail, whiteboards, livechat, darüber hinaus kann man direkt darin präsentation machen, lehrer unterlagen hinterlegen, schüler referatausarbeitungen etc. 'abgeben' und weiß der Geier.

Eigentlich wäre so etwas für die schulische Kommunikation extrem förderlich, mit login+passwort bekommt dann der geschlossene kreis Zugang und lebt in einem eigenen 'Microcosmos' ... aber das war nur was, was mir zufällig durch den kopf schoss, mich wundert, das Schulen sowas noch nicht bieten   :Wink:  .

Und was die Technik abelangt, ohne selbst was zu proggen, wie ich meinte, wird das vermutlich nichts ... Und dann kommt der Klassenkamerad und drückt Deinem 'Zwerg' nen Live-USB Stick in die Hand oder ne Live-CD von (OS Deiner Wahl) ...   :Twisted Evil:  ...

zu kopete kann ich nicht viel sagen, bei pidgin gibt es leider nicht direkt die möglichkeit Die Userlist dicht zu machen und nru in absprache mti dir benutzer aufzunehmen. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes noch was passendes ...

ICh habe auch mal gegoogled in puncto parental control etc. - aber da tut sich nix auf, ich vermute sowas passt generell nicht ins Kozept von OSS   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Total Vergessen, die Kanonenvariante:

Egal ob msn oder yahoo oder icq, wann immer jemand jemand anderen in die kontaktliste aufnehmen möchte, muß ein passender request gesendet werden und eine entsprechende antwort. Man generiere passende Signaturen für solche nachrichten und benutze einen Layer-7 Filter, sodaß die Wünsche jemanden hinzuzufügen egal von welcher Seite sie kommen scheitern. Was das Kind noch umstellen kann, ist ob nicht userlisten leute ihm schreiben können, da der L7 filter root rechte braucht, wäre die Benutzerliste unter 'Kontrolle'. Jetzt mußt Du nur noch rausfinden, ob der Messenger deiner Wahl ein einfrieren der confgi zulässt, für pidgin+gnome stellt sich die Frage: Ist die config zum Großteil in gconf? Kann man gconf-Schlüssel für bestimmte Benutzer 'einfrieren'?

----------

## uhai

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Was anderes, was mri grade einfiel, auch wenn man da in normalen Schulen vermutlich gegen Wände rennt:
> 
> Es gibt komplette Webplatformen, mit interner mail, whiteboards, livechat, darüber hinaus kann man direkt darin präsentation machen, lehrer unterlagen hinterlegen, schüler referatausarbeitungen etc. 'abgeben' und weiß der Geier.
> 
> Eigentlich wäre so etwas für die schulische Kommunikation extrem förderlich, mit login+passwort bekommt dann der geschlossene kreis Zugang und lebt in einem eigenen 'Microcosmos' ... aber das war nur was, was mir zufällig durch den kopf schoss, mich wundert, das Schulen sowas noch nicht bieten   .
> ...

 

Ich denke, dass gibt es schon, mit Unterstuetzung der Landesmedienanstalten oder KuMi oder so. Das Problem wird der notwendige Administrator sein... 

 *Quote:*   

> Und was die Technik abelangt, ohne selbst was zu proggen, wie ich meinte, wird das vermutlich nichts ... Und dann kommt der Klassenkamerad und drückt Deinem 'Zwerg' nen Live-USB Stick in die Hand oder ne Live-CD von (OS Deiner Wahl) ...   ...

 

Also USB-Anschluesse und CDRom nur fuer Root freigeben - wie bei uns im Buero  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Total Vergessen, die Kanonenvariante:
> 
> Egal ob msn oder yahoo oder icq, wann immer jemand jemand anderen in die kontaktliste aufnehmen möchte, muß ein passender request gesendet werden und eine entsprechende antwort. Man generiere passende Signaturen für solche nachrichten und benutze einen Layer-7 Filter, sodaß die Wünsche jemanden hinzuzufügen egal von welcher Seite sie kommen scheitern. Was das Kind noch umstellen kann, ist ob nicht userlisten leute ihm schreiben können, da der L7 filter root rechte braucht, wäre die Benutzerliste unter 'Kontrolle'. Jetzt mußt Du nur noch rausfinden, ob der Messenger deiner Wahl ein einfrieren der confgi zulässt, für pidgin+gnome stellt sich die Frage: Ist die config zum Großteil in gconf? Kann man gconf-Schlüssel für bestimmte Benutzer 'einfrieren'?

 

Aha!  :Question: 

uhai[/quote]

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich haben den Jungenschutz auch schon mal durchgelesen.

Wenn man erlich ist, kann man es gar nicht vermeiden. Nur versuchen ein bisschen einzuschränken.  :Sad: 

Man kann ja alles blockieren auf dem PC, allso macht es am Kind kein Spass mehr und geht zur Kollegin oder Kollegen.

Dann hat man gar keine Konrolle mehr.

Einzige meinersicht ist wo Sin macht, das ganzen zu Logen. Das kann man aber auch nur bei Chat wo fest am dem PC intstalliert sind!!!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Dave

----------

## Max Steel

 *DarKRaveR wrote:*   

> Es gibt komplette Webplatformen, mit interner mail, whiteboards, livechat, darüber hinaus kann man direkt darin präsentation machen, lehrer unterlagen hinterlegen, schüler referatausarbeitungen etc. 'abgeben' und weiß der Geier. 
> 
> Eigentlich wäre so etwas für die schulische Kommunikation extrem förderlich, mit login+passwort bekommt dann der geschlossene kreis Zugang und lebt in einem eigenen 'Microcosmos' ... aber das war nur was, was mir zufällig durch den kopf schoss, mich wundert, das Schulen sowas noch nicht bieten   .

 

Eigentlich ja, aber wegen dem markierten wollen die Schulen und Lehrer das nicht, weil eben dann meist einer der es kann das macht und der Rest eben nicht.

Soll heißen, bei diesem Konstrukt sehen die Lehrer nicht wer die Präsentationen macht.

Schade aber wahr.

Es wäre dahingehend förderlich wenn es wirklich so gemacht wird, und jeder selber, aber es gibt genügend die dort suchen und dann einfach das beste für sein Referat 1:1 übernehmen und heraussuchen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *DarKRaveR wrote:*   Es gibt komplette Webplatformen, mit interner mail, whiteboards, livechat, darüber hinaus kann man direkt darin präsentation machen, lehrer unterlagen hinterlegen, schüler referatausarbeitungen etc. 'abgeben' und weiß der Geier. 
> 
> Eigentlich wäre so etwas für die schulische Kommunikation extrem förderlich, mit login+passwort bekommt dann der geschlossene kreis Zugang und lebt in einem eigenen 'Microcosmos' ... aber das war nur was, was mir zufällig durch den kopf schoss, mich wundert, das Schulen sowas noch nicht bieten   . 
> 
> Eigentlich ja, aber wegen dem markierten wollen die Schulen und Lehrer das nicht, weil eben dann meist einer der es kann das macht und der Rest eben nicht.
> ...

 

Naja, der Lehrer sieht schon, von welchem Login aus was abgegeben wird, natürlich können die Schüler immernoch Logins tauschen - Andererseit kanns auch einer schreiben, ausdrucken und dem anderen in die Hand drücken ... Es soll ja nicht den Unterricht ersetzen und man muß ja auch nicht alles über so ein System machen, aber konzeptionell ist sowas sicherlich sinnvoll.

----------

## uhai

Das koennte auch Energiesparen, wenn die Zusammenarbeit in Lerngemeinschaften und Pruefungsvorbereitungen ueber die Plattform laufen koennten.

uhai

----------

## DarKRaveR

@uhai:

NEtfilter (iptables) können nicht nur nach header sondern auch nach paket inhalten filtern. Mit einer passenden signatur für kontaktaufnahme könnte man so gezielt diese pakete eleminieren (wegwerfen/loggen, weiß der geier.

Es war nur eine weitere Idee, mehr nicht   :Very Happy:  .

----------

